# ini_set und php.ini php



## Shooter2k (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo liebes Forum, 
ich habe ein Problem über ini_set()(PHP) die php.ini zu ändern. Z.B. max_memory oder post size, max_upload_size etc.. . Er übernimmt die gesetzten values über PHP einfach nicht.

In der php.ini selbst, ist safe_mode = Off und unter disable_functions, steht nichts drin. Kann mir jemand sagen wo/wie ich ini_set() aktiviere?

Vielen Dank

gruß


----------



## sheel (25. Juni 2012)

Hi

max_memory gibt es nicht. Du meinst memory_limit.

post_max_size kann nicht per ini_set geändert werden, nur in den Configfiles / htaccess...
(Solche Beschränkungen greifen ja, bevor das Script überhaupt gestartet wird, also vor ini_set)
Schau hier: http://www.php.net/manual/de/ini.list.php in die dritte Spalte.
Nur PHP_INI_ALL-Einstellungen können auch per ini_set geändert werden.

max_upload_size gibt es auch nicht. Du meinst upload_max_filesize.
Hier gilt aber das Selbe wie bei post_max_size.

Gruß


----------

